# Lounge suites



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys - is it us or does this place just not have any decent lounge suites?

Been to Marina, Pan, @home, home centre ... and the choices are either extremely over-the-top (reminds me of Versaille ;-) ) or this super post-modern minimalistic stuff - how about a simple comfy couch?

Can someone please recommend some more places for us to visit?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sedar, if only to fund any future adverts by them


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hey guys - is it us or does this place just not have any decent lounge suites?
> 
> Been to Marina, Pan, @home, home centre ... and the choices are either extremely over-the-top (reminds me of Versaille ;-) ) or this super post-modern minimalistic stuff - how about a simple comfy couch?
> 
> ...


Try IKEA or The One for simpler comfy sofas.
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure what the shop is called but it is one of the newer furniture shops on the top floor of MoE. I think (if I remember correctly) that it is 2 shops along from The One. I got the perfect coffee table in there after searching high and lo for over a year. They also had some really nice sofas, which I have to say, I preferred to the one that I currently have. The prices were also quite reasonable as well.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

we bought ours from Marina back in May and it is the best thing we've ever bought, it's so comfy you can actually sleep on it (which I have done after one too many!) hadn't seen any other sofa we liked at the time or since so was a good buy for us! think timing plays a big part


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, thanks will keep looking around...


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> OK, thanks will keep looking around...


We bought a lot of furniture from Al Huzaifa (although our suite is from The One).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Got mine made to order in Karama - huge soft comfy corner sofa + 2 square footstools/seats, cost me dhs.3000. Had it recovered after 2 years as it needed it and I wanted a new colour scheme and he charged me dhs.1500.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah...Al Huzaifa and Karama...2 new places/locations we have not been to yet ...there is hope....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

SZR towards Jebil Ali, come off at Junction 4 - look out for Pan Furniture on the right, top floor of Pan has western style furniture. Next door is a building called Iridium - on the ground floor is an Australian furniture store that has good quality modern sofas.


----------

